# perimenopause - anyone else?



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I swear to God, a few hours every month I get so horny I say to myself I'm going to jump on the next guy I see. I don't of course, but dear God! It's like an alien takes over my body sometimes... 
anyone else?


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been like this since I got off the pill and even more so since I hit 40....It's been a nice change from my previous LD IDGAF about sex life!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

yep. Turned 35 and it happened. One day I was thinking of sex and could not get enough. My H loved it. He could not keep up. It was great. Now I am 45, I feel likes it's waning a little bit. I am not thinking about it so much. So, it's probably good for 10 years or so. Enjoy!!!


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

My wife is 47 and she is going through something odd right now. She goes through these flurries where she wants sex with me daily, sometimes twice a day. And not nice sweet sex. She really wants me to get kinky and a little rough with her. Then, we will go a couple weeks with nothing. Making it even more unpredictable is that she is taking interferon for her rheumatoid arthritis. So she is really up and down. I would encourage her to go to some kind of hormone therapy, but the sex has been so damn good lately that I selfishly would rather she not do anything.


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

My spouse is 41 and recently ceased using the nuvaring. Regardless, your post sounds like her. It's only hilarious from afar.

She's always been HD but sometimes, a few times a month, she's super HD.

Good luck.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Omg yes!!! I've always been HD but my god, there are some days in the month, quite a few actually that my sex drive is off the charts! I've really noticed it the last few months...I'm 43. I literally get so horny I HAVE to have sex...or I'll die...roflol!

Just last week I called my husband upstairs saying I need to talk to him about something. He came into our room and I was naked and his face lit up...lol. I said to him very clearly "I don't want you to make love to me, I don't want to be ravaged, I want you to f*ck me. Got it?" He was like "Yes ma'am!" Bahahahahaha!

I hope this isn't a fleeting thing...sigh...sex is fun


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well.....53 here, and still in perimenopause. And having awesome sex every night, and extra on the weekends! So ya, it can last awhile! Haven't had a period since January, and got REAL hot-flashes. Just wow. I "thought" I was having hot flashes for the past few years, but these are ridiculous! Also experienced dryness during sex...which has never happened before, but which is easily handled. 

So Aunt Flo visited this week. Kinda bittersweet. I wanted her gone, but I feel like I'm back to normal again. The sex is wet again, the hot flashes have subsided....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

49, post menopausal. Always been HD and nothing has changed. 

Only a few hours month you feel like this OP? I still want and have sex daily plus extra on the weekend. So no it doesn't have to stop, sex is even better for me now with no chance of pregnancy


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

perimenopause ?!?! This is how the majority of men feel all the time from puberty 'till ... . For some women this is an eye opener, now they finally understand their husband and regret rejecting him for all those years.
I'm waiting for the moment my wife hits perimenopause ... I'm still doubting if I would enjoy it while it lasts or just enjoy my sweet revenge.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This is why I landed on this forum... not because we were having marital problems.. but husband suddenly could NOT keep up with my sex drive.. I was very antsy, felt my mind was hi-jacked.. wanted to watch porn, it became electric to me (I was thinking.. "Oh so this is why MEN feel this [email protected]#")...

I was LOVING IT...but it was also kinda tormenting...I had to calm my jets as I was wearing him out (was thanking God we live in the day of that little blue pill)....I couldn't get my mind off of sex, even my language was filled with flirting....everything else suddenly because mundane to me/ boring... it was a season.. it has calmed.. but it did open my eyes pretty wide. 

Here is a thread with another woman who posted about this... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/39859-anyone-else-women-their-prime-high-sex-drive.html


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

This made me laugh but yes I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

NOW............., maybe you ladies know what it's like for a horny man. The teens, the '20s, the early '30s, a slight lull for most..., until TRT sets it in motion again...>:wink2:


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, wish my wife had these problems. She never wants anything to do with sex. Perhaps it's chemical?? She's been very LD since the very beginning.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

@jb02157 : It could very well be a hormonal issue - you can get hormones tested. Or maybe she's not been getting much pleasure when she does have sex but has been dishonest with you about it?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

39 next month. My periods have been irregular. Not sure if because I have been under a LOT of stress lately, but I have been spotting while ovulation. I have been checked for STDs and all clear.

Ive had a pelvic ultrasound and sonogram and all good.

Last moth my period was very light for 4 days then heavy for two. A week later I began spotting again, light bleeding for a week, then heavy for another week.....

So, unsure as to what is going on.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

ne9907 said:


> 39 next month. My periods have been irregular. Not sure if because I have been under a LOT of stress lately, but I have been spotting while ovulation. I have been checked for STDs and all clear.
> 
> Ive had a pelvic ultrasound and sonogram and all good.
> 
> ...


I had a bit of that in my early 40s. Not sure what caused it but it just happened a couple of times, sporadically.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread is pissing me off. Perimenopause had the oppisite affect on my wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

